# •:*¨`*:• كيف اصنع دارة لجهاز خلوى لارسال واستقبال الامواج الصوتية •:*¨`*:•



## Taipan (1 مايو 2010)

​
*
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

اساتذي الكرام 

واعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب

يشرفني الانضمام الى اسرتكم الصغير 

لاتكون على يدكم ان شاء الله

***

اولا اعرف على نفسي

انا شاب جزائري كباقى الشباب العربي 

الطموح الذي يبحت عن المعرفة 

وكتير الفضول 

ومتربص بمعهد التكوين الوطنى في اختصاص

الكترونيك صناعية :56:

وفي الاونة الاخيرة بدا راسي يشتغل :19: باحدى الافكار

التي نستعملها كل يوم في حياتنا اليومية

** الهاتف الخلوى** ( او النقال)



اساتذتي الكرام 

انا افكر في صنع دارة الكترونية بسيطة 

لجهاز صغير يعمل عمل الهاتف الخلوى

يعنى ارسال واستقبال 

يحتوي على هوائي صغير 

يرسل الموجات الى مدى على الاقل 1 كلم

لذى انا اطلب مساعدتكم في توقيف هذا الجرس

الذي يرن في راسي :19: كلما رايت شخصا يتحدت بالهاتف الخلوى

لانى اود في الاخير ابتكار جهازين خلويين يتصلان 

ببعضهما لاسلكيا على مدى 1 كلم كاقصى تقدير

ربما على موجة fm او am


********

وفي الاخير ارجوا ان تتجاوبو معي في هذا الموضوع

الذي سيكون انشاء الله فائدة لكل فضولى عربي طموح:7:

وشكرا​*


----------



## Taipan (6 مايو 2010)

اين انتم يا عباقرة


----------



## Taipan (13 مايو 2010)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????,


----------



## monono (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته .أنا أيضا مثلك أبحث عن هذه الدارة لصنع الجهازين أرجوا من الإخوة الكرام مساعدتنا في إيجاد هذه الدارة


----------



## العبادي_079 (17 مايو 2010)

*تحية طيبة وبعد أخي العزيز 

ليس بالامر السهل أن تقوم بنشر موجات كهرومغناطيسة في البلدان لان هذا يسبب لك الملاحقة القانونية , يجب عليك أخذ رخصة لهواه الاتصالات هذا أولا ً اما بالنسبة للموضوع جهاز أرسال واستقبال الصوت على مدى واحد كيلو متر هذا امر بالسهل وليس بالصعب ولاكن ما حيكون في متناول يدك لان الاجهزة التي تراها مثل التوكي واكي واجهزة الGSM تصنع في مصانع التي تتوفر لها جميع الامكانيات الازمة لانتاج هذه الاجهزة بحجمها الصغير 

اذهب الى هذا الموقع أخي وستجد العديد من دوار الارسال والاستقبال على موجة الFM , دوائر سلكية وأخرى لاسلكية .

http://www.educypedia.be/electronics/circuitsfm.htm*


----------



## khaled Essam (12 مارس 2011)

عجبتني فكره الاخ الكريم/Taipan
واشكر الاخ الكريم/العبادي970
علي هذا الموقع الجميل


----------

